# When..?!?!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 5 year old doe. Sabrina. 
She is driving me insane. 
She was bred back in August. She was in with the buck throughout August. And still hasn't kidded. 
She hasn't even really began to bag. 
Usually she starts making milk 6 weeks before. Now she's due and hasn't done a thing.

Last year she had triplet stillborns. I had to pull them out. And I believe that's why she's holding out. 
But the past 4 days she has been huffing and puffing and laying down and nothing but stargazing. 
She never ever gets up. 
The other night her ligaments were almost completely gone but now.. They're there. 
Her water hasn't broken yet but is worrying me. 
I have colostrum ready incase she doesn't bag right away. 
As I'm typing this she is laying down. The babies are rolling around but not kicking. She is breathing heavy and at the end she'll take a big breath and almost act like she's about to push.. Before the batch of stillborns she had 2 other successful births. One with twins and the other with trips. 
But like I said, she's worrying me. 
Today her balls were stuck together. Not diarrhea but clumped.

Anyone have any ideas what to do or what's going on? Here she is.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She's still interested in food and such. I've given Her Gatorade here and there for energy cause sometimes she seems to be a tad weak. But not toxemia weak. No where near. 
She doesn't let me touch her much (normal for her) so I can't get a temperature on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You say she is stargazing, are her eyes darting?

Wow, she looks huge, when laying down, do you think it is possible for a vet to take a look at her?
It isn't good she isn't getting up, she needs to and move around. 

It may be wise to treat for toxemia in case, it won't hurt her.

I don't know if I am seeing it right but, there is a small udder there right?

Her vulva isn't as sloppy long looking, as I would expect for a goat that far along, hmm.

I wonder if it is a false pregnancy and are you sure on when she was in with a buck last?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I am 100% positive. I guess I worded that wrong. 
She gets up to eat pee and scratch and stuff however she lays down as much as possible. 

I'm positive she's pregnant. Her babies move a lot lol. 

I could but I'm pretty sure he's gunna tell me what he always tells me "let nature take its course" 

I don't have anything to treat for toxemia ether.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> You say she is stargazing, are her eyes darting?
> 
> Wow, she looks huge, when laying down, do you think it is possible for a vet to take a look at her?
> It isn't good she isn't getting up, she needs to and move around.
> ...


Not sure what you mean by darting. 
There is a small "udder" it's from her last pregnancies. Just the meaty part and stretched skin.

Her vulva the other day when laying down was wide open. Like when you see when they're in labor...


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

When was her last possible breeding date? Like last day she was in with a buck, looked at a buck, thought about a buck? My girls that were bred in Sept 22-29 are due Feb 19-26. If she was bred on the 31st, she would have been due 7 days ago.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Is she getting copper, btw? That tail looks pretty sparsely haired at the tip.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The last possible was September 2nd. And yeah, she is. The wind was blowing at th same time she was wagging her tail. If that makes sense. 
They have lose minerals. Baking soda. Hay. Grain daily. Ect. They got everything lol. 


This is going to sound weird, but the past 4 days it's been like she's in labor just her water hasn't broken, she still has ligaments, and she's not pushing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Like she has been in labor? What is she doing exactly?

I am wondering if it is false pregnancy. Can you have an ultrasound done on her to see if she is preggo.
If she is preggo and working on 7 days past due, I would start worrying soon, if she does not kid, the kids will get way to big in there 
to come out and she will need a C-section. It would be good to know if she is indeed preggo, especially being a bit overdue. 
Showing kidding signs concerns me without progress, not sure what she is doing exactly. 
Can you wash up and put on new surgical rubber gloves and go in with 2 fingers and see if she is open or not?
If she is open, your fingers will go through, if she is closed, you will hit a wall. 
The thing is, I cannot physically look at her and highly suggest a vet or someone with goat or birthing knowledge to check on her.

Darting: I mean, is her eye's doing a dancing movement in an unusual manner?

Are you seeing a lot of movement on her left side?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Like she has been in labor? What is she doing exactly?
> 
> I am wondering if it is false pregnancy. Can you have an ultrasound done on her to see if she is preggo.
> If she is preggo and working on 7 days past due, I would start worrying soon, if she does not kid, the kids will get way to big in there
> ...


Oh no. No darting at all! By labor I mean she is huffing and puffing, breathing heavy like. Stargazing. Laying down. Grunting. Stretching out. Yes. I see a TON of movement on her side. Today when I was typing this post they were rolling and kicking. I have washed up and put A finger in. She was open. Keep in mind my fingers are small.. lol. And she isn't exactly accepting of me touching her back there. She stressed out.

I have a lot of experience with going in and birthing. It's just she stumps me and I'm worried!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't see the rest of the message so I had to post another. 

My vet doesn't do ultrasounds and there are no vets around that take goats. He only does X-Rays. 
I will call tomorrow and try to talk to him.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Okay, then she could be only five days overdue. Guessing it is baby time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... If she doesn't go by this weekend, I'd think something is either wrong, or she's really not pregnant. I couldn't really tell, but her vulva doesn't really look puffy or like a doe that is about to give birth? If she has no udder change at all since drying off, I'd be thinking it's possible she's not pregnant  Are her ligs tight like pencils, or are they sinking in/getting low and starting to soften at all?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

They have been sinking in and getting mushy. 

I'm going to call the vet today & talk to him. 

I have had this for since she was 6 days old and I could tell you her every move & her every feeling. 
To me, it's like she is scared. 
The other night it seemed like she was going to start pushing & she looked at me with the kind of eyes that made you want to cry... If that makes sense. 

She has always been the perfect mother and it just seems since last kidding she's scared


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says, I think it would be wise at this point, especially if she is open, she may of started pre-labor but, I am very confused as I mentioned before, her vulva and udder are not where a doe ready to kid should be. :thinking:

If you are seeing movement on her left side, that is her rumen not kids, in case you didn't know.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Let us know what the vet says, I think it would be wise at this point, especially if she is open, she may of started pre-labor but, I am very confused as I mentioned before, her vulva and udder are not where a doe ready to kid should be. :thinking:
> 
> If you are seeing movement on her left side, that is her rumen not kids, in case you didn't know.


Every time she has had kids, she carries them on both sides. Not just her rumen movement. Full on kicking. 
I am currently feeling November on both sides. She just got done pawing and is now laying down. 
I called 3 vets. None have answered. 
Will let yall know when I get ahold of someone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is pawing now? She may be getting super close. Any amber clear tube discharge?

Hope you hear from a vet soon. If not, do you know of any goat breeders, in which you may be able to ask for help?

It is always the right side or just before her udder that you feel kids. She sounds to have a healthy rumen, it does move around a lot and appears to act like kids kicking and moving.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Not just appears. I felt the kicks and it's not just the rolling. It's straight up like punching.

No discharge at all. 
She's been pawing the Nast 5 days now though.. That's what I'm saying. She's doing everything she does when she's about to birth normally except for not having her water break, not pushing and ligaments are still there.



















That's her today. The last pic she's doing the booty scratch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, her tailhead is super dropped and tail to the side.

She is still up on her sides.
If she is open, I really recommend a vet look at her.

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no. Toth lol she was scratching her butt that's why she looks hunched. 

I have a ultrasound appt for Monday afternoon. Closest I could get it. No other goat vet has a ultrasound machine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, OK that makes sense.  :laugh:

Let us know what the Ultrasound results are.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Will do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Things are good. Her udder decided to pop out and start working so I canceled her appt and I'm giving her some time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, so she is going in the right direction.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes thank god!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great, post another picture of her back end and so we can see how she is filling. She is one big girl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not letting me upload pictures for some reason...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Strange, have you tried again lately?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. I tried 3 separate times. Closed the app and even shut my phone off. I am trying again right now.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope. It says upload fail.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aha! I got it!! Okay. So her udder is kind of growing forward. Then it's starting to grow grow. Is that makes sense (just wrote a cause and effect essay, I'm whooped)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's the fatty herself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you were able to get the pics through.  :clap:

She is coming right along now, needs to fill more, but on her way. Looking good. :hi5:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad you were able to get the pics through.  :clap:
> 
> She is coming right along now, needs to fill more, but on her way. Looking good. :hi5:


Yeah! Thank you! 
You can feel. It makes more sense. Her udder never sucked back up and became her again. So it was floppy and had nothing. Now it's starting to get hard. Not like mastitis. But like she's making milk and her mammary system is poofing up and moving along!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:

I hear ya :woohoo: 
It is good feeling seeing the udder fill.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Today her udder doubled! Can anyone see it??


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sounds like she is getting close - watch for long amber string of mucous -that means baby on the way


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Also watch for change in behavior. Mine become like Velcro! Normally walking away if I come up to pet them... When in labor they are are all over me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she doesn't keep you guessing too long, of course, even having a due date is frustrating :hammer::hair::laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> sounds like she is getting close - watch for long amber string of mucous -that means baby on the way


Yeah. I am. 
Typical she doesn't have much discharge then all of a sudden ligs are gone water has broke & she's pushing. So I'm mainly watchin Her ligs.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. It's very frustrating!! Typically with this doe. Like I said above she just goes into labor and when she does.. She doesn't walk.. You have to carry her to her pen! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does her udder get super tight before she kids? If so, watch for that as well.

For most Doe's, her udder needs to fill more before she is ready, but you know your goat.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oooooh yes! Her udder milks over half a gallon in one milking.. She's 25% Nubian. So it gets REAL right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her today.. Anyone see the changes?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I think her udder looks fuller but definitely not tight yet


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I know it's no where near tight! Lol her udder gets huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have another estimated due date for her? Sorry if I missed it. Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Do you have another estimated due date for her? Sorry if I missed it. Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


Nope. :/ 
I'm guessing with the brother of her udder maybe mid March. But who knows..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

her growing udder!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She had the babies almost a week ago, a polled fully brown Doeling and a full white buckling. She ended up smoothing the girl and rejecting the boy about a day or two afterwards. I'm very hesitant to ever breed her again.


----------

